# Missing my girl



## mcar88 (Jul 30, 2010)

I just joined here and mentioned in my intro thread that I had just lost my cat, Tigger. I felt I should share her story, and maybe it'll be useful to others.

I received Tigger (also known as TJ) when I was 7 years old. She was born to a friend's cat, and they handpicked her for me. As soon as I saw her, I knew she was the perfect cat for me. She soon became my best buddy, always sitting with me, eating yogurt (or anything else sweet or yummy I would eat--she even loved pasta!), rolling around on the floor, or simply laying next to me. My whole family adored her, and my nieces/nephews really loved her. We lived happily together without any health issues until 2009.

In April 2009, upon looking closely at her leg, I observed a huge bump. It was the first time I saw it, and knowing we had other cats in the house with which she occasionally (but not violently) fought, I thought it was perhaps an abscessed wound. I quickly rushed her into the vet and he did a biopsy. It was fibrosarcoma. We were very upset and sad, but the vet told us it was the type of cancer that didn't usually spread, but did come back aggressively. He did a surgery, and the tumor came back two months later. He did another surgery, and the tumor didn't come back for another 7 months. We agreed at this point to just keep getting them removed, provided they stayed away for at least 2-3 months, as she went through each surgery like a pro and was healthy otherwise.

The tumor came back again in May, and the vet did another surgery. It went good that time, too, but the bandage they put on was too tight and caused edema. After correcting that, it healed. However, the tumor came back less than 4 weeks later. Our vet told us he didn't think it was a good idea to do anymore surgeries at this point, and told us if we wanted to, we could get a second opinion. 

I took Tigger to another vet in the area that had a great reputation. They advised amputation. I was hesitant to have the procedure done at her age (14), but after being assured by them (and another veterinarian up north) that cats did well on 3 legs, I went through with it because her tumor had ulcerated by this point. On July 8th, Tigger had her front right leg amputated. She came home the next day and immediately was up and moving around. We thought all would be well.

A couple days later, she became lethargic. I could tell she was dehydrated, so I rushed her into the emergency vet. They gave her fluids. However, she still was not eating or drinking much. A couple days later, I could tell she was dehydrated again, so I took her back to the vet that did the amputation. He suggested an appetite stimulant, and he also gave her fluids. She acted better after this and was eating well for a couple days, but after that, she started acting punky again.

By the time her two week check-up rolled around (last Thursday), she was acting pretty lethargic, mostly laying around and also vomiting. The vet prescribed an anti-nausea medication and gave her fluids again. Again, she was acting pretty good for a few days, but by Sunday, she was back to not eating.

I took her back to the vet Monday of this week. She was in really rough condition by this point, and had lost 2 pounds in 2 weeks. The vet suggested a feeding tube; I said yes, because I wanted to do everything possible for her. She came out of the general anesthetic just fine and was home that night. I began administering the feedings to her as directed, and by Tuesday, she was perking up slightly, but mostly just laying there with her head down. It was heartbreaking seeing her like this, but the vet assured us that she ought to come out of it within a few days.

However, Wednesday, she vomited her first two feedings; one, right away at 5am, and the last one was in the early afternoon. I had been off in another area of the house, and came into the room to find her laying in her vomit. At this point, I saw the "look" in her eyes, and knew it was time to start saying my goodbye. I wrapped her in a blanket and spent a lot of time with her. I rushed her back to the vet in time for her appointment. He said she was in really rough condition, but wanted to give her one last shot and wanted to keep her that night to see if her condition would improve. I told him OK, but I fully expected that the end was near because my baby girl was just so skinny (she used to be 13 pounds, dropped to 8 over the course of a year due to the cancer, and then the surgery caused her to lose another 2 pounds). I held her, kissed her and told her how much I loved her. I had hope that maybe he could get her better, but I expected her to pass away. I called at 10pm that evening to check on her; they said she was stable and took her feedings well.

Sure enough, at 7am the next morning, I received a voicemail from the vet. By the sound of his voice, I knew it wasn't good news. I called back and they told me that Tigger had passed away early that morning, sometime between 3am and 7am. I was heartbroken to hear the news, and spent the next 10-15 minutes sobbing before going to work. I arranged to have Tigger cremated at a local place, and the ashes will be buried up north at my family's property.

I still am in shock that all this happened. Her bloodwork prior to the surgery came back perfectly normal; the cancer had not spread anywhere, and she was completely healthy. I'm not sure if it was just old age catching up with her, or that she could not overcome the amputation. Regardless, it doesn't make things any easier. I cried a lot the first day she was gone, and sobbed myself to sleep because she was not laying next to me like she always did. She was truly an amazing cat, always sweet and always comforting me anytime I was not feeling well, but most of all, she was a survivor. For 15 months, she continued to be her cheerful self despite having fibrosarcoma and going through tumor-removal surgeries. Like I always told people, if you couldn't see the tumor, you'd swear she was a completely healthy cat based upon how she was acting. 

I'm grateful to our first vet who kept her going for 15 months. I'm grateful to the second vet who made every attempt to save her; however, I do wonder if perhaps it would have been better for them to tell me to put her to sleep rather than attempt the failed feeding tube. Despite this, I can take solace in the fact that we lived a healthy 14 years together and I truly did everything to save her. I miss her terribly, but am glad she is no longer suffering.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a gorgeous kitty! You two had a great life together, I'm so sorry for your loss. atback


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bless your heart. I know what a terrible loss this is for you. We are never ready to let them go. You did everything you could for Tigger, and I'm sure you gave each other much joy. This isn't goodbye; it's just so "long." She's well, strong, and happy again.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh what a beautiful girl! I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I'm soooo sorry for your lose. She was a beautiful cat. TJ is at Rainbow Bridge now as happy and healthy as can be and she will wait for you there when it's your time. You did everything you possible could for her and i commend you for that. She was truly loved.

Kathy


----------

